# Release of Next ENArsenal?



## Ashrum the Black (Oct 14, 2004)

Just as the title says, whens the release of the next pdf file going to be. I thought whip was due in August, and it is now October. 

Thanks!
-Ashrum


----------



## Dextra (Oct 15, 2004)

Ashrum the Black said:
			
		

> Just as the title says, whens the release of the next pdf file going to be. I thought whip was due in August, and it is now October.




"Unfortunately", everyone here has other projects that keep on popping up (Did you know that ENP is going to print again in the New Year?  And that the 1st issue of the ENWorld Gamer magazine has been printed and is about to ship?  Not trying to be snarky here, just excited about prospects!).
-That said, we have the art for whips, and the author is doing some last revisions and review on the manuscript. I anticipate it being out by the end of the month.
-I have the incidental art for double swords, and am putting out the call for the 2 interiour pieces.  I think the manuscript is complete, and going for editing.
-Then it's pistols, IIRC.


----------



## Ashrum the Black (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks Dextra. 

No offence taken.

I've seen all the goings on, and assumed that things had been bumped, but since we hadn't actually been told that was what had happened, I thought I'd ask.

Thanks again!

-Ashurm


----------



## JoeGKushner (Nov 2, 2004)

A lot of stuff does go on behind door without a lot of updates so it 'seems' like the ball has been dropped with no 'reason' why.

Heck, I think WoTC is one of the few companies that makes it's marks all the time.

It'll be interesting to see how the Arsenal does when the new books start coming out. I'm wondering if they're going to space them apart by months or weeks.


----------



## Dextra (Nov 24, 2004)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> A lot of stuff does go on behind door without a lot of updates so it 'seems' like the ball has been dropped with no 'reason' why.
> 
> Heck, I think WoTC is one of the few companies that makes it's marks all the time.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how the Arsenal does when the new books start coming out. I'm wondering if they're going to space them apart by months or weeks.




Until January 3rd, we're going to pump out as much material as we can.  At the least, we're looking at ENArsenal: Whips, ENArsenal: Double-Bladed Sword, Librum Equitis 4: Elves and 1-3 other products.  We're currently trying to build up enough working capital to pay off our artists for the upcoming print books. 

After that, I'm hoping for a monthly ENArsenal release, more if we have sufficient material.


----------



## Capellan (Nov 25, 2004)

Dextra said:
			
		

> Librum Equitis 4: Elves




Librum Equitis 4?  What happened to 3?  :\


----------



## Dextra (Nov 25, 2004)

*you caught us- curse your counting!*



			
				Capellan said:
			
		

> Librum Equitis 4?  What happened to 3?  :\




Librum Equitis 3 was going to be largely composed of our PrC contest, but the classes need to be 3.5'ed first.

At the moment, we're holding off on that one, and looking at releasing Librum Equitis 3.5 instead, which would be the the revised versions of every prestige class Ambient ever released plus the winning entrants from the contest.  This would be going to print (yes, print, with a major company!!!!) next year.


----------



## Capellan (Nov 25, 2004)

Dextra said:
			
		

> At the moment, we're holding off on that one, and looking at releasing Librum Equitis 3.5 instead, which would be the the revised versions of every prestige class Ambient ever released plus the winning entrants from the contest.  This would be going to print (yes, print, with a major company!!!!) next year.





Cool.  As one of the winners from said contest, it's a project in which I have a lot of interest


----------



## Dextra (Nov 25, 2004)

*3.5*



			
				Capellan said:
			
		

> Cool.  As one of the winners from said contest, it's a project in which I have a lot of interest




If you'd like to help speed the process along, you're welcome to revise your winning submission to be 3.5 compliant, and come up with a suggestion as to what you'd like to see art-wise (race, gender, pose, distinguishing characteristics, equipment/weapon/armour worn, etc).


----------



## Capellan (Nov 25, 2004)

Dextra said:
			
		

> If you'd like to help speed the process along, you're welcome to revise your winning submission to be 3.5 compliant, and come up with a suggestion as to what you'd like to see art-wise (race, gender, pose, distinguishing characteristics, equipment/weapon/armour worn, etc).




E-mail sent.


----------



## Dextra (Dec 1, 2004)

Ashrum the Black said:
			
		

> Just as the title says, whens the release of the next pdf file going to be. I thought whip was due in August, and it is now October.




ENArsenal- Whip has been uploaded to RPGNow and is merely awaiting validation.  It should be available for purchase tomorrow, December 1st.

After that, it'll be either 2-Bladed Sword or Hooked Hammer (depends on how fast the art comes in for each project) on the 10th of December, then the other on the 17th.

Then another product (maybe 2) before the New Year.

Then one per month starting in January.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Dec 1, 2004)

> ENArsenal- Whip has been uploaded to RPGNow and is merely awaiting validation. It should be available for purchase tomorrow, December 1st.



Yay!



Oh wait...



Crap. I'm broke. Next paycheck, it shall be mine.


----------

